# TC2-Bibliothek in TC3 benutzen/einbinden



## Toddy80 (11 Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich versuche eine TwinCAT 2 Bibliothek (*.lib) in TwinCAT 3 (v3.1.4018.4) einzubinden.
Habe schon die Hilfe und verschiedene Forumeinträge gelesen, allerdings keine Lösung gefunden.

Kann mir mal jemand eine kleine Beschreibung geben, wie die Bibliothek eingebunden wird?

Gruß


----------



## Fx64 (11 Juni 2015)

Was ist es denn für eine Lib? Eine Customer Lib? Würde vorschlagen die Tc2 Lib nach Tc3 zu konvertieren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Interface (11 Juni 2015)

In TwinCAT 3 muss man Bibliotheken zuerst auf dem Entwicklungsrechner installieren, bevor man sie in einem Projekt einbinden kann.
Dazu in das Library Repository wechseln (im Kontextmenü von "References" oder in der Visual Studio Menüleiste unter PLC), dort auf Install klicken und dann deine .lib-Datei auswählen.
Danach kannst du im Projekt die Bibliothek zu den References (= Bibliotheksmanager) hinzufügen.


----------



## mac203 (12 Juni 2015)

Hallo!

Die Tc2 Lib in Tc3 konvertieren, indem man sie auf dem SPS-Knoten als vorhandenes Projekt einfügt/öffnet. Dadurch erfolgt dann automatisch die Konvertierung.

Anschließend Rechtklick auf das neue Projekt und aus dem Kontextmenü: "Save as library and install...".
Hier wird zwischen einer kompilierten oder aber einer offenen Bibliothekt unterschieden. Letzteres kann man anschließend noch einmal bearbeiten und auch rein debuggen. Bei ersterem muss immer das Bais-Projekt erhalten bleiben, um eine neue Version zu erzeugen.

Falls die LIB nicht lokal verwendet wurde, nur speichern und dann per Hand über das Library-Repository auf dem jeweiligen Entwicklungsrechner installieren.

Das Ganze ist im Übrigen recht gut im InfoSys beschrieben.

Gruß,
mac203


----------



## Toddy80 (18 Juni 2015)

Interface schrieb:


> In TwinCAT 3 muss man Bibliotheken zuerst auf dem Entwicklungsrechner installieren, bevor man sie in einem Projekt einbinden kann.
> Dazu in das Library Repository wechseln (im Kontextmenü von "References" oder in der Visual Studio Menüleiste unter PLC), dort auf Install klicken und dann deine .lib-Datei auswählen.
> Danach kannst du im Projekt die Bibliothek zu den References (= Bibliotheksmanager) hinzufügen.



Kann dort nicht die *.lib öffen.
Fehlermeldung: Fehler beim öffnen der Bibliothek. (Grund: not a zip file).

Wenn ich die heruntergeladene *.zip öffnen möchte bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung.
Die angegebene Bibliothek ist keine verwaltete Bibliothek. 
(Grund: Es konnte keine Projektinformationen gefunden werden.)

Kann es sein, dass mein Visual Studio Probleme macht?
Hatte vor der Installation von TC3 bereits VS 2010 Ultimate (10.0.40.219.1 SP1Rel.) installiert.


----------



## Toddy80 (18 Juni 2015)

mac203 schrieb:


> Die Tc2 Lib in Tc3 konvertieren, indem man sie auf dem SPS-Knoten als vorhandenes Projekt einfügt/öffnet. Dadurch erfolgt dann automatisch die Konvertierung.



Auch das funktioniert nicht. 
Die Vorgehensweise aus dem InfoSys funktioniert bei mir leider auch nicht.


----------



## mac203 (29 Juni 2015)

Warum möchtest du denn ein ZIP-File öffnen?
Wenn du auf dem SPS-Knoten per Rechtsklick "Vorhandes Element hinzufügen" wählst, bekommst du doch die Auswahl zum Import einer Tc2 Lib (sh. Anhang).


----------



## Guga (19 März 2018)

antwort zu einem falschen Thema


----------



## Pipo00 (20 März 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Hab folgende Info beim speichern der Bibliothek erhalten was bedeutet diese?


----------



## Pipo00 (20 März 2018)

Hier noch die Meldung.


----------



## Pipo00 (20 März 2018)

Hat nun Funktioniert, musste nur eine Version eingeben, dann war die Fehlermeldung weg.
Nun mein nächstes Problem, die richtige Anwendung der Bibliothek.

Bin  folgendermassen vorgegangen, hab ein neues Projekt erstellt nun wollte  ich im POU (main) einen FB aus der Bibliothek einfügen leider finde ich  diese nicht mehr auch nicht über die Eingabehilfe (F2).

Was mache ich falsch?

Gruss


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 März 2018)

Pipo00 schrieb:


> Bin  folgendermassen vorgegangen, hab ein neues Projekt erstellt nun wollte  ich im POU (main) einen FB aus der Bibliothek einfügen leider finde ich  diese nicht mehr auch nicht über die Eingabehilfe (F2).


Naja, das Installieren der Bibliothek ist nur die halbe Miete, dadurch wird sie nicht automatisch jedem Projekt hinzugefügt. Du musst unter Referenz auf den Button "Bibliothek hinzufügen" klicken und im PopUp die gewünschte Bibliothek auswählen, dann solltest Du auch was mit F2 finden.


----------



## Pipo00 (21 März 2018)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Leider weiss ich noch nicht genau wo den Button (Referenz) finde, könntest du mir da etwas helfen?


----------



## oliver.tonn (22 März 2018)

Hier mal ein Screenshot, damit sollte es jetzt klar sein.


----------



## Pipo00 (23 März 2018)

Perfekt, so funktioniert es.

Gibt es auch eine andermöglichkeit Funktionsbausteine aus einer Bibliothek aufzurufen, wie nur über die Eingabehilfe (F2)?


----------



## jeme-Automatisierung (24 März 2018)

Ich hatte bei de Arbeit mit E!Cockpit ähnliche Probleme und habe die benötigten Libs in einer reinen Codesys3 Installation konvertiert und dann erst im Repository im E!Cockpit installiert. Ich weis aber nicht ob diese Vorgehensweise direkt auf TC übertragbar ist.


----------



## oliver.tonn (24 März 2018)

jeme-Automatisierung schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei de Arbeit mit E!Cockpit ähnliche Probleme und habe die benötigten Libs in einer reinen Codesys3 Installation konvertiert und dann erst im Repository im E!Cockpit installiert.


Der TE hat ja gar kein Problem mit der Installation der Bibliotheken mehr. Bei TC3 gibt es ein paar Pflichtangaben, dazu zählt unter anderem eine Versionsnummer und die fehlte, nachdem er diese angegeben hatte funktionierte alles. Danach wusste der TE nur noch nicht, wie er die installierte Bibliothek im Projekt nutzen kann, aber auch das ist geklärt.
 Vielleicht hilft Dir der Hinweis mit der Versionsnummer ja Bibliotheken einfacher in e!Cockpit einzubinden.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## ADS_0x1 (28 März 2018)

Pipo00 schrieb:


> Perfekt, so funktioniert es.
> 
> Gibt es auch eine andermöglichkeit Funktionsbausteine aus einer Bibliothek aufzurufen, wie nur über die Eingabehilfe (F2)?



Klaro: Aufrufen!

Beispiel bei Oscat Netzwerk:

VAR
 ipControlInstanz : IP_CONTROL;
END_VAR

----

ipControlInstanz( parameter );

das funktioniert eigentlich immer, solange er den Namen in den Referenzen finden kann. Du musst allerdings noch schauen, in wie weit die Einstellungen für den Namespace im Visual Studio eingestellt sind, eventuell musst du den Bibliotheksnamen voranstellen. Nehmen wir mal an, deine Bibliothek heißt "oscat_netlib_1_0_0" dann eventuell oscat_netlib_1_0_0.IP_CONTROL

Viele Grüße


----------

